# Mercedes protection detail - Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys, I hope everyone has had a great Christmas!

Just a little one to kick off with, as I have been quite busy for the last few months, so not had chance to do any write ups... This is the first of many.... 

This lovely C Class estate was done around September time...

Before shots...



























































































Imperial on the wheels, left to dwell for a short time, grime out on tires...










Agitated with wheel woolies and designated envy brush... Arches cleaned with vikan brushes, as the wheel woolies can only be cleaned by hand really, so you don't really want to be using them on arches for fear of picking up grit etc...



















Iron X'd










Fuel cap cleaned via surfex HD....



















As were the door shuts etc...
































































'Snowed' and left to dwell whilst going around the tighter areas with surfex and various detailing brushes ...




























Washed with lather...










Full vehicle iron X'd...



















Tar removal, via a sample of car chems tar and glue, fast acting....










Vehicle then lightly clayed, ensuring no contaminants left on the paintwork, ready for rejuvenate....

dodo need for speed on door shuts...



















revive to enhance and protect the trim...










Paintwork cleansed via rejuvenate by hand...



















LSP x 2 layers of a 6 month+ 'nuba...




























Wheels sealed with britemax extreme elements, tires G6 hyper coat










Leaving the finished result...









































































As always, if you got this far, thank you for looking, speak to you all soon...

:buffer: All the best, Mike @ Deeper Detail.... Now I'm back in the swing of things, there should be a fair few write ups coming your way soon


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks very clean. Pity there was no sun, white cars always look their best in bright sun - they glow


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Looks very clean. Pity there was no sun, white cars always look their best in bright sun - they glow


Cheers Dave, and yes I know, we had a pitiful summer really warm Sept, but again, not much sun


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely work Mike (just responding to your email as it happens!) 

Spotless alloy wheels really do make a clean car stand out. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

CarPro.UK said:


> Lovely work Mike (just responding to your email as it happens!)
> 
> Spotless alloy wheels really do make a clean car stand out. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Cheers Andy and look forward to your reply 

A lot of my customers are vouching for the car pro on their wheels to keep them protected if they go for a nano/ceramic (as well as paint!) :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work my man. Car does look spot on after a good clean.

Not sure what you mean with not using Wheel woolies on the arches. The large wheel Woolie I find is perfect for the arches. I only use it on the arch mind. Gets a good rinse and squeeze afterwards.

Looking forward to your future write ups.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice work:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Nice work my man. Car does look spot on after a good clean.
> 
> Not sure what you mean with not using Wheel woolies on the arches. The large wheel Woolie I find is perfect for the arches. I only use it on the arch mind. Gets a good rinse and squeeze afterwards.
> 
> Looking forward to your future write ups.


Cheers SH 

With regards to the wheel woolies, the big one would be great for arches, if you just use it for that purpose, no probs, but the transfer of debris from the arches back to the wheels could potentially scratch alloys, hence why I use vikans


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks treffic mate


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work mike, keep it up:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice work mate, classy big bus!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Top job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mike


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Clyde said:


> Looks treffic mate


Thanks Clyde


Dan J said:


> Nice work mike, keep it up:thumb:


Cheers matey, hopefully speak to you very soon!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Keith_Lane said:


> Nice work mate, classy big bus!!


Cheers Keith, big but really nice to work on, not many fiddly areas :thumb:


tonyy said:


> Nice work:thumb:


Cheers tonyy, as always :thumb:


DMH-01 said:


> Top job as always Mike :thumb:


Cheers mate, I hope you have had a great Xmas and new year!


North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Mike


Thanks Shaun, hope you are keeping well!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking very clean and nicely protected now mate, great job as ever!

Chris.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks stunning , thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, I love C-class in white:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Really nice mate


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ckeir.02mh said:


> Looking very clean and nicely protected now mate, great job as ever!
> 
> Chris.


Cheers Chris,thanks mate, just a little one to get me back into my write ups!


bigslippy said:


> Looks stunning , thx for sharing:thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


Black.MB said:


> Nice job, I love C-class in white:thumb:


I do agree, I liked a few variants in colour when they came out, but now... 


Chrissyronald said:


> Really nice mate


Cheers Chris


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Deeper Detail said:


> Cheers SH
> 
> With regards to the wheel woolies, the big one would be great for arches, if you just use it for that purpose, no probs, but the transfer of debris from the arches back to the wheels could potentially scratch alloys, hence why I use vikans


Ah I knew I was been a bit daft and questioning a pro ha. I had feeling that's what you were getting at although not until after I posted my comment. Many thanks for getting back to me. Keep up the good work.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Ah I knew I was been a bit daft and questioning a pro ha. I had feeling that's what you were getting at although not until after I posted my comment. Many thanks for getting back to me. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


No problem mate, I always try and pass on advice where I can... :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great work as usual and i look forward to reading more write ups!

Chris.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks really good, mine is the same colour (well prior to getting your hands on it  )


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ckeir.02mh said:


> Great work as usual and i look forward to reading more write ups!
> 
> Chris.


Cheers Chris! I'm just going through which one to post up next :buffer:


jonnyMercUK said:


> Looks really good, mine is the same colour (well prior to getting your hands on it  )


Cheers for the comment Jonny, and anytime mate, just let me know :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


Cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

great work. simple yet efficient


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Mike.:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Luis said:


> very nice work


Thanks Luis :thumb:


unique detail said:


> Nice work Mike.:thumb:


Thanks a lot matey, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## cndndriver (Sep 26, 2008)

look awsome mate


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

top work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

cndndriver said:


> look awsome mate





330i said:


> top work


Thanks both of you, I will be seeing the mercedes again next week for further treatment...


----------

